# another beauty mirra from cosi..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

went out today with bigchessie in effort to put him on some fish.. it is his first time carpin' on purpose... needless to say, he's now hooked..  
his first ever carp was a beautiful mirror, weighs in at 14lbs and some change.. it has to be one of the carp that comes outta the UK magazines because of its roundness.. she was fat, short and round.. a good time was had by both of us.. i'm sure he'll post the pictures when he gets a chance..
bigchessie... it was great to fish with you ... now all i need is some tips on those morels..  then i'll be set..  anytime you want to getogether and fish, you know how to get a hold of me..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i should be there fishing again tomorrow..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Dude Thanks alot for putting me on those fish!! That was a awesome time, first time out this year,first time fishing downtown and most important first carp (on purpose) lol I'm gonna call ya in the morning after my exam, should be around 11. Thinking I'll take tomorrow afternoon off and hit them again. This time we won't have to leave so early. Pics to follow.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i just love how fat that mirror was..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I am hooked!!!! I can't wait to get back out there.lol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one great mirror bigchessie. Way to start off.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet looking fish...maybe I'll get a chance to fish my secret spot soon. Looks like that mirror was camped out there for a while and ate my 5 gallons of chum before moving on  . Might even be free tomorrow...maybe you guys will be there?? Wait...what's the weather gonna be like


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its gonna be horrible out dood.. not yer kinda weather, if ya know what i mean..  
gimme a call before u leave..


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That is a great mirror carp. I hope you realize how fortunate you are to catch any mirror, let alone a fat one like that, on your first official carping trip. Congratulations!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

you should see me trying to net that fish.. as soon as i saw it was a mirror, i just freaked out..  its got a scar on each side.. won't be hard to spot if she's ever caught again.. and the color was just beauty too.. 
like i told him, i was glad to be a part of it..


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That is a freaking cool lookin fish, good job cheesie!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish Chessie!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Amazing fish. I keep going back to look at it. A truly awesome fish...


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW nice fish man...
How come Ak has not showed you the kiss then release technique???


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Congrats Big C,great fish. Man that thing is getting close to being a leather. I love mirrors,well.. not like Ak LOVE'S mirrors,  I guess I just like them.Again Big C great catch.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Wow! What a mirror! That one looks like a football.

Great catch man!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Guys thanks for all the kind words, I really am hooked now lol. I'll be back down there today around noon or so. Hope to get another one thats for sure! Gotta say that it sure would not have happened without AK. Thanks for getting me started dude!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Man that thing looks like a pig! Nice job, bet he fought pretty good.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Welp I'm on my way back out to give it another try! AK is already there so I just hope he saves me some lol Will post pics if we do any good!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> i just love how fat that mirror was..


 I have it figured out. If you look behind Big Chessie from under his legs you will see a cord. Well that is the air compressor that he used to pump up that fish. That has to be one of the fattest carp I have ever seen.

By the way, nice fish BigChessie!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..it seems like spencer(bigchessie) is now hooked on carpin'..he called me while i was on the bus that he caught another one bigger than the one he caught yesterday.. i can't wait to see the pictures..  
good goin maan..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hmmmm.. he just called me..again.. we're going to fish there again tonight..in the storm..this should be interesting..


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Gill Girl and I fished COSI with Ak for a few hours today...went to my "secret" spot to find several carp basking in the sun and many more feeding in the margins. Had my hopes up for a big day...but didn't even manage a take. Ak landed a nice chunky one shortly after setting up. Here's a pic of it...










Met Big Chessie and his wife as we were leaving...nice guy, hope to fish with him there sometime soon. Anyway, glad to hear of some nice fish coming out of this stretch of the river and hopefully I'll put a few more on the bank soon.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

nice fish big chessie, It was nice meeting you yesterday. Hopefully that fish is just the start of more to come. Hope to see you on the bank some time again in the future.

Marc


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey CWCARPER & TORNICIO It was nice to meet ya all, hope to share a bank with ya again. I'll be back down there to put in a full day next week, maybe I'll run into ya again.


----------

